# is discharging ok to do after the garment has been dyed?



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok I'm lookin' at doin' some dyeing to some pfd's mainly some potassium dyes but I'm wondering if discharging is ok to do after the garment has been dyed and if the dye will even hold to the fabric well.........also would anyone recommend discharging heatherd t's a grey or black one, I know the polyester may mess it up a bit but I need an opinion before I begin printing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've read that reactive dyes work best for discharge printing. So if the dying that you're doing is reactive, then it will probably work ok.

Also, from what I've read with discharge printing, there's a lot of _testing_ involved.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

As Rodney mentioned you need to test for sure. Each discharge brand works best on certain brands of shirts.
Wilflex Oasis Discharge works best on Gildans from all our tests


----------



## kindred (Jun 13, 2007)

also some shirts have been dyed more than once and will not produce consistent results. So be careful if that's an issue...


----------



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanx for the feedback.........as far as discharging in general the printers I use are pretty darn good at it..........I've already had some discharge work done with a variety of different colors all with good results so far but I've never discharge printed a shirt that was potassium dyed or sprayed and was waondering if the discharge would hold or not also with a heathered tee if the dye would be picked up by the polyester???


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The discharge shouldn't have any effect on the polyester since it works with natural fibres.


----------



## truemeaning (Apr 21, 2007)

Solmu said:


> The discharge shouldn't have any effect on the polyester since it works with natural fibres.


Thank you for clearing that up........I've been worried about that but now I'm good......thanks again


----------



## Flannigans (Jul 8, 2007)

You cannot print dischrge on polyester with good results. It works best with 100% cotton


----------

